# siamese fighting fish/ betta stockist help



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

I live in hastingwood harlow and am finding it hard to locate any betta breeders/stockists if any one could point me inthe right direction to shops or private/hobbist breeders i would appreciate it.


----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

Theres a couple of breeders on here, if you want pet stores also then a fair few Pets at Home stock them along with Japanese Koi over in Henlow Hertfordshire.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

We don't have any available at the moment and wont be breeding again until the new year. Are you after any particular tail type or colour?


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> We don't have any available at the moment and wont be breeding again until the new year. Are you after any particular tail type or colour?


Im liking crowntails partically- mustard gas, fancy multicoloured,purple,black orchid.
Green butterfly,blood butterfly, striking green- either halfmoon or crown tail dont mind

i like the males more but im planning on breeding the only males i want definately are fancy multicoloured,mustard gas and blood butterfly.
The rest i dont mind if females


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Quite a selection then lol The only people I know with decent quality ones at the moment are either Marlee on ebay or TheBettaLady. I think she still has some stock in at the moment.


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> Quite a selection then lol The only people I know with decent quality ones at the moment are either Marlee on ebay or TheBettaLady. I think she still has some stock in at the moment.


 Im looking to breed as a hobby-own collection how many do you reccommend i keep for breeding, what water conditioner-as there are so many. and how many fries can a betta have? then what is the rough survival rate of these.
Thanks


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Two good pairs would be fine to start with. We use API Stress Coat.

The size of spawns can vary alot. We've had some where only 20 have survived to grow to adult hood and one spawn we did earlier this year we had 114 survive. You'll need alot of containers to be able to house all the males separately from about 8 weeks old and also be able to keep them all up to temperature.

It's always best to be prepared for a large one just in case.


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> Two good pairs would be fine to start with. We use API Stress Coat.
> 
> The size of spawns can vary alot. We've had some where only 20 have survived to grow to adult hood and one spawn we did earlier this year we had 114 survive. You'll need alot of containers to be able to house all the males separately from about 8 weeks old and also be able to keep them all up to temperature.
> 
> It's always best to be prepared for a large one just in case.


I've got the room- my set ups going in where my royal was, i was thinking of a couple of males and about 4 females so i could try and see what colours i could get take it in turns after the fries are grown and set up in there own. Can you breed the fries once full grown with a parent or would that damage the outcome spawns genes. I know you can do it with cows and sheep but only once before it starts mixing all the genes up?


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

You can breed either siblings or fry back to parents. It's recommended not to go past 5th generation but we tend to stop at 3rd and then bring new blood in. You need to carefully choose which pairs to use but if there is a high amount of abnormalities in the first spawn then best not to do this.


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> You need to carefully choose which pairs to use .


 What do i need to look out for then when choosing-good conditions etc.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Depends on what you're looking to breed. You need a pair that are healthy and compliment each other. They should have no swimming problems, nice even finnage, no kinks of any sort in their spines or any other abnormalities.


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

i cant find anyone whos selling its a pain inthe backside


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

It's not the best time of year to be looking as most importers don't import over the winter because of the colder temperatures.

We sold all our babies over the summer and autumn so wont be having new stock until next year some time.

I do know someone who has some doubletails that are nearly ready to go and another person who has babies but they wont be ready for a couple of months yet.


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> I do know someone who has some doubletails that are nearly ready to go and another person who has babies but they wont be ready for a couple of months yet.


 Could you put me in touch, i did think tbh that would be the reason why i wasnt having any luck


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi....yep I'll get her details and pm them to you :2thumb:


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

thank you


----------

